# My new Pygocentrus Nattereri !!!



## HellBoy (Sep 22, 2004)

I bought yesterday 10 red-belly piranhas, and this is there new home!!!


----------



## PacmanXSA (Nov 15, 2004)

Very nice sir. Could you identify the bad ass plants you got going there please?

Thanks,

Pac


----------



## Davo (Jan 29, 2004)

Very nice. Love the set up. I think your on the wrong forum though.


----------



## fishofury (May 10, 2003)

Very nice looking baby reds. Enjoy them while they are small because in no time, they are going to get big.


----------



## shoe997bed263 (Oct 15, 2004)

nice set up you have there. they look great they are going to get big quick.


----------



## LOON (Jan 30, 2004)

Looks good. Great piece of driftwood you got there, as fishofury said, wont be long before they grow !


----------



## organ (Feb 15, 2005)

Excellent set up. I feel sorry for those little tetras







.

Maurice


----------



## HellBoy (Sep 22, 2004)

For the plants: I have Vallisneria, Cryptocoryne, Cryptocoryne beckettii , And for big one I really don`t know, but it growth like mad. I had more of Vallisneria but they just vanish. Thanks for comments. What is the growth rate for reds?


----------



## figaro (Feb 16, 2005)

HellBoy said:


> For the plants: I have Vallisneria, Cryptocoryne, Cryptocoryne beckettii , And for big one I really don`t know, but it growth like mad. I had more of Vallisneria but they just vanish. Thanks for comments. What is the growth rate for reds?
> [snapback]908328[/snapback]​


I think its about 2.5 cm at month in first 11 months and than about 2.5 cm at year
very nice congratulations


----------



## Judazzz (Jan 13, 2003)

That's really a beautiful set-up you got there









Those tetra's are bigger than the Reds - be careful they don't turn the tables - I wouldn't like seeing a thread titled "Neons ate my piranha's"









*_Moved to Piranha Pics 'n' Vids_*


----------



## HellBoy (Sep 22, 2004)

Hi Judazzz my name is Ljubomir I wrote you couple of times on your mail, for info regarding piranhas it took me a while to get them. My wish was serrasalmus but it wasn`t possible at this point. But I`m very happy with this!!!


----------



## hughie (Sep 7, 2003)

wo what are you feeding them? They have some HUGE bellies!

Great tank and great fish bud, you got some good times ahead with them growing up.

My two reds grew from 1.5" to 6" within 5-6months.

How many gallons is that tank?


----------



## HellBoy (Sep 22, 2004)

Tank is 68 gallons, I feed them with food I prepare: beef heart 30% shrimps 30% and some white meat of sea fish I don`t know the name on English 40%, and some vitamins. I plane the meat and than I put in the tank, they just suck food in to them self’s.


----------



## HellBoy (Sep 22, 2004)

I wont keep all 10 reds in this tank, I just wont to make a selection! I have another tank of 120 gallons but I keep discus fish in there.I will have to make some new arrangement.


----------



## harrykaa (Jan 10, 2005)

HellBoy said:


> For the plants: I have Vallisneria, Cryptocoryne, Cryptocoryne beckettii , And for big one I really don`t know, but it growth like mad. I had more of Vallisneria but they just vanish. Thanks for comments. What is the growth rate for reds?
> [snapback]908328[/snapback]​


Hi HellBoy and others,

Just replying to the plant conversation.
The big plant that grows well seems to be a Giant Hygro (Hygrophila corymbosa; formerly Nomaphila stricta). I have it too. It grows fast like its smaller and common relative, Dwarf Hygro (Hygrophila polysperma).

More... links
corymbosa: http://species.fishindex.com/plant_83.html
polysperma: http://species.fishindex.com/plant_86.html

Regards,


----------



## HellBoy (Sep 22, 2004)

Thank for info on plants!!!


----------



## remyo (Aug 26, 2004)

look,s great very nice set-up and fish


----------



## Ries (Mar 20, 2004)

haha sweet


----------



## taylorhedrich (Mar 2, 2005)

At first a piranha will grow an inch a month for 5 months, then they will start to slow down, but, they will not grown an inch a year after that, they will gorw much faster than that. Someone else write an inch a year after the 5 months, just wanted to clear it up. Please e-mail me with any questions you have. I am experienced with piranha, especially red-belly or Pygocentrus nattereri. I really want to hear from you!
~Taylor~
[email protected]


----------



## marky (Sep 4, 2004)

nice tank


----------



## hrdbyte (Feb 2, 2005)

good choice of species. I am also into pygo natts.... nice fish


----------



## Fresh2salt (Jul 16, 2004)

you have a sweet set-up there .


----------



## Gordeez (Sep 21, 2003)

There 'Tubby'








Nice ass tank!!!


----------



## 351winsor (Aug 3, 2004)

good luck on raising them.


----------



## Rigor_mortiZ_Rhom (Dec 21, 2003)

cute little guys... they wont be for long tho... they will be monsters before you know it...!


----------



## HellBoy (Sep 22, 2004)

Thank you, all for reply. I took some good pictures you can see it here. It would be easier that I post pictures here but my brain was slow at the time.
Thanks again!

http://www.piranha-fury.com/pfury/index.php?showtopic=75518

taylorhedrich: Thanks for future help, I appreciate that.


----------



## Fresh2salt (Jul 16, 2004)

really nice set-up got going on there


----------



## jan (Apr 24, 2004)

Great setup and baby P's you've got there, so my compliments for that









You will probably know this but I have to say it: that tank isn't big enough to house 10 redbelly's. For now thay are just fine. Good luck


----------



## HellBoy (Sep 22, 2004)

I plan to left 5 reds, but how long do you think I could keep them in this tank? I thought until they get 10 cm!!!


----------



## sharpteeth (Feb 14, 2004)

aaaaahhhhhh how cute.............. but menacing too!


----------



## sasquach (Dec 6, 2004)

wow they have very big bellies have they just been fed


----------

